# Aussie culture



## Chillaxer (Jul 12, 2009)

Australian Culture - Turning the World Upside Down

Aussie culture. Your views on this? How do you think you guys compare to us Brits?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Only an Englishman could produce such a convoluted table and another want to discuss it.
It gives new meaning to "It's just mad dogs and Englishmen that go out in the midday sun".


----------

